

The Zombies Are Here And Living Amongst Us - husky
http://petenelson.co.uk/2012/07/the-zombies-are-here-and-living-amongst-us/

======
nivs
One such use of zombie accounts was to drown out anti-Kremlin tweets
<http://j.mp/KPvgYw>

~~~
ChuckMcM
This seems to be the primary reason, although it also seems like there are
attempts to modify the Google 'trending' line with keyword stuffing. (unclear
how effective that is) Generally zombie armies like this serve either a
marketing or political purpose.

------
r00fus
How much of this has to do with the HBGary/Palantir plot uncovered by
Anonymous?

IIRC, it was to manufacture identities on social networks to allow governments
and big corporations to allow for "persona magnification" and "consent
creation"

In short, could social-network ballot-stuffing be a likely cause?

